# Howdy from Houston



## DMcHenry (Mar 28, 2008)

Howdy,

Its been so long since I've been by this forum I had to re-register.  My name is Dennis & I'm from Houston, TX.  My main art is TangSooDo, but I also hold rank in TaeKwonDo as well and crosstrain in HapKiDo.  I have trained in various Japanese arts as well but no longer train in them at all.

I began my martial arts training in 1976 and currently teach a handfull of private students and work with other instructors.  I'm a computer geek by day (network engineer) but am about to change jobs (infrastructure manager).  I used to enjoy riding motorcycles until I totalled my bike last year, so now just ride in a Miata with my wife.  I'm also into homebrewing.  I'm hoping my new job will give me more time for my more enjoyable activities.


----------



## morph4me (Mar 28, 2008)

Hello Dennis, welcome to MT


----------



## 14 Kempo (Mar 28, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## JBrainard (Mar 28, 2008)

Ave.


----------



## MBuzzy (Mar 28, 2008)

Welcome "back" to MT, Master Mac!  I watched your videos a lot while I was in Korea.  You will probably find more than a few references to them around the site!  Thank you for your work in recording them and putting them up!


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 28, 2008)

Welcome to Martial Talk, don't you know Master Giambi from Houston Texas? At anyrate glad to have you around.


----------



## stone_dragone (Mar 28, 2008)

Greetings and welcome back to MT!  I've also gotten into home brewing...I find that I like my brew better than Pro-brews.

Here's hoping you get another bike soon!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 28, 2008)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Ninjamom (Mar 28, 2008)

WELCOME BACK to our humble neighborhood!

BTW, Are you one-and-the-same 'Master Mac' of the "Shamelessly Unofficial Forms Webpage" fame?  If so, thank you very much for making it available.  THAT is a GREAT resource!!


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 28, 2008)

Ninjamom said:


> WELCOME BACK to our humble neighborhood!
> 
> BTW, Are you one-and-the-same 'Master Mac' of the "Shamelessly Unofficial Forms Webpage" fame? If so, thank you very much for making it available. THAT is a GREAT resource!!


 
Yes he is the same. Great resource in deed.


----------



## Jack Meower (Mar 28, 2008)

Greetings!


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 28, 2008)

Welcome to MT, Mac!


----------



## DMcHenry (Mar 28, 2008)

Thank y'all very much for the warm welcome.

Mac


----------



## Steel Tiger (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi Dennis and welcome to MT.


----------



## Hawke (Mar 30, 2008)

Greetings Dennis,

Welcome back to Martial Talk.  I was gone for a bit as well.

You have a variety of striking arts under your belt.  Have you ever cross trained in Aikido or Jujitsu when you trained in the Japanese arts?


----------



## arnisador (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Kacey (Mar 31, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Catalyst (Apr 1, 2008)

Welcome aboard.

I've watched the Hyung Videos on your site many times - thank you for making them available for all to see and learn.


----------



## jackmcmanus21 (Apr 2, 2008)

Welcome.  My kinda guy....martial arts, motorcycles, beer


----------



## kidswarrior (Apr 5, 2008)

Welcome to Mt, Mac.


----------



## Ping898 (Apr 5, 2008)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## exile (Apr 5, 2008)

Good to have you with us, Master Mac!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 5, 2008)

How do, pard.  Welcome!


----------



## DMcHenry (Aug 30, 2009)

Hawke said:


> Greetings Dennis,
> 
> Welcome back to Martial Talk. I was gone for a bit as well.
> 
> You have a variety of striking arts under your belt. Have you ever cross trained in Aikido or Jujitsu when you trained in the Japanese arts?


 

I had to reset my ID/pass so in basically re-registering on this PC noticed some old threads listed and came back across this one.  Sorry, I know it was old but appears I never saw nor answered it.

I have worked out with a few Aikido folks and had taken some seminars in it, as well as Jujitsu.    The Jujitsu seminars I attended were with Professor Gary Jones - don't remember the Aikido instructor's name.  The Japanese arts I was referring to were Shoto Kan, Shorin-ryu and Shorie Ryu.

Sorry Hawke for taking so long to see and respond to your question.


----------



## Tensei85 (Aug 30, 2009)

Welcome back! Great to meet you


----------

